# Esquema de Huawei Y330-U01



## corduba (Abr 4, 2017)

Hola  quisiera saber si alguien me podría ayudar en encontrar el esquema del telefono Huawei Y330-U01 .

Gracias por atenderme.

 En espera me despido atentamente. ...


----------

